

Anyone for Perl 6 metaprogramming? - skorks
http://transfixedbutnotdead.com/2010/01/14/anyone-for-perl-6-metaprogramming/

======
telemachos
You have to love that Larry Wall himself bothered to stop by and post a
comment.

The article itself isn't bad either.

~~~
yannis
... and he always uses such a colorful language:

Actually, the main reason for abandoning “is also” is that it turned the name
lookup into a semantic pretzel retroactively.

